
Record companies sue Charter, claiming its high-speed internet fuels piracy - pmoriarty
https://boingboing.net/2019/03/26/pox-on-both-houses.html
======
indigodaddy
The basis for the suit seems absolutely nuts. I doubt they would even have a
double-digit percentage chance of winning this..

